
Stop Saying the Brain Learns by Rewiring Itself - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/stop-saying-the-brain-learns-by-rewiring-itself
======
nabla9
One sentence summary of the article:

Interval-duration memory might be stored inside the neuron, not in its
synaptic inputs.

